# Need help with a Stihl FC44



## adamrjones77 (May 29, 2017)

I'm working on an older FC44 edger. I've cleaned her up and put everything back together. Cleaned and rebuilt the carb. She won't fire unless I drop fuel into the carb. All gaskets are fresh and the carb is full of fuel when I take it apart. 

This lead me to consider the impulse hole. There is no impulse line, only hole that runs through the reed valve plate and into the crankcase. The gasket is in good shape and seems to make a good seal but I'm everything I'm experiencing keeps pointing back to that dadgum impulse. It's giving me 125psi and spark is good. It's just like there is not enough vacuum to pull the fuel out of the carb. 

I've tweaked the high and low adjustments as I've had one of these that was a bear to get tuned right. No luck with this one. 

Any recommendations?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 29, 2017)

Have you checked the usual suspects, such as making sure the gasket is turned so that the impulse hole isn't blocked?

Sometime the gasket makes a "partial escape" when you're
getting the screws in.
I've had it happen to me.

If you used any sealer or grease to hold the gasket in place during assembly, that might be blocking the hole.

If you take the carb back off, look at the imprint of the manifold and carburetor to see if all the holes and any little trench like passages line up.


----------

